# Beratung: Fernseher als PC Bildschirm nutzen



## Joel-92 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
bezahlbare PC-Monitore gibt es bis 27". Fernseher mit 32" kosten das gleiche bzw. minimal mehr als ein 27" PC-Monitor.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob ihr mir einen guten Fernseher mit mindestens 32" zwischen 250 und 320 € empfehlen könnt, den ich als PC-Monitor (via HDMI) nutzen kann. LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung wäre toll! 
Für Office Aufgaben und zum spielen wird ein 21,5" PC-Monitor genutzt. 
Der Fernseher soll als Zweitmonitor genutzt werden für Filme (DVD/BluRay) und ab und zu Spiele. 
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Sapphire HD 6870 1GB. 
Ich lege wert auf ein gutes Bild.


----------



## Kotor (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,

wenn ich Geizhals.at/eu/ nach 32" FullHD TVs mit schneller Reaktionszeit, LED, Energie:A, und und 3 x HDMI filtere, bekomme ich nur Philips TVs 

... ab 400€ angefangen. 

grüße


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Februar 2012)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich Geizhals.at/eu/ nach 32" FullHD TVs mit schneller Reaktionszeit, LED, Energie:A, und und 3 x HDMI filtere, bekomme ich nur Philips TVs
> 
> ...


 

Meinst du den hier? Philips 32PFL5406H


----------



## turbosnake (28. Februar 2012)

Es gibt diesen Thread:http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=116&thread=33625 bzw den verlinkten Thread im Startpost-
Was danach wichtig scheint zu sein scheint ist der  Input-Lag.


----------



## Kotor (28. Februar 2012)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Meinst du den hier? Philips 32PFL5406H


 
.... Jaein ... zum Zocken wird er dir auch gefallen, aber soweit ich das seh gibts da kein FullHD (1920x1080) was deine Grafikkarte locker schaffen würde in dfen meisten Spielen.


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Februar 2012)

Kotor schrieb:


> .... Jaein ... zum Zocken wird er dir auch gefallen, aber soweit ich das seh gibts da kein FullHD (1920x1080) was deine Grafikkarte locker schaffen würde in dfen meisten Spielen.


 
Habe nach dem gleichen Gerät mal bei Conrad geschaut. Dort steht, dass er FullHD hat. Philips 32PFL3606H LCD-TV, 81 cm (32 Zoll),1920 x 1080 Full HD, 50000 : 1, 5 ms, DVB-T, DVB-C mit HDTV, Schwarz im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt diesen Thread:http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=116&thread=33625 bzw den verlinkten Thread im Startpost-
> Was danach wichtig scheint zu sein scheint ist der  Input-Lag.


 
Was bedeutet das für mich? Können nur Fernseher diesen Input-Lag haben oder auch "normale" PC-Monitore, wie z.B. der ASUS VE278Q 68,6 cm (27") LED | ab 66 cm (26") | Monitore | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## Kotor (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Input-lag gibt es nur bei Röhrenmonitoren nicht.

Das Hifi Forum ist zwar gut aber 117 Seiten durchschauen ist nicht lustig. Trotzdem hab ich zumindest einen Philips Käufer gefunden der guten (niedrigen) Input-lag gemessen hat.


----------



## Deimos (29. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass bei 32 Zoll und Full-HD die Pixeldichte nicht mehr wirklich hoch ist und das stelle ich mir bei naher Sehdistanz nicht unbedingt angenehm für die Augen vor.
Wie gross wäre die Entfernung Fernseher <-> Sitzplatz?


----------



## Nix_Los (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute ich denke ich habe so ein Problem. Also ich habe mir ein 32 Zoll Full hd als tv zugelegt. Ich will den auch  als pc Bildschirm benutzen und ich soll die Auflösung 1980x1080 als  optimale Auflösung benutzen, nur ist dann alles ein wenig verpixelt also  die Schrift und die jpg's auf Internet Seiten auch. Ich hab schon  probiert über Anzeige alles groß zu stellen aber es bleibt alles  verpixelt. Es mach den Eindruck als ob die Buchstaben ein wenig  verschwommen dargestellt sind, unscharf halt.

ICh sitze ca. 80 cm vom TV weit weg. Ist das vielleicht das Problem wie es Deimos schon beschrieben hat?


----------



## Nix_Los (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute ich denke ich habe so ein Problem. Also ich habe mir ein 32  Zoll Full hd als tv zugelegt. Ich will den auch  als pc Bildschirm  benutzen und ich soll die Auflösung 1980x1080 als  optimale Auflösung  benutzen, nur ist dann alles ein wenig verpixelt also  die Schrift und  die jpg's auf Internet Seiten auch. Ich hab schon  probiert über Anzeige  alles groß zu stellen aber es bleibt alles  verpixelt. Es mach den  Eindruck als ob die Buchstaben ein wenig  verschwommen dargestellt sind,  unscharf halt.

ICh sitze ca. 80 cm vom TV weit weg. Ist das vielleicht das Problem wie es Deimos


Deimos schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass bei 32 Zoll und Full-HD die  Pixeldichte nicht mehr wirklich hoch ist und das stelle ich mir bei  naher Sehdistanz nicht unbedingt angenehm für die Augen vor.
> Wie gross wäre die Entfernung Fernseher <-> Sitzplatz?


  schon beschrieben hat?


----------



## Ryle (13. März 2012)

Siehst du den kompletten Bildschirminhalt oder fehlten Teile des Bildes wie zB. leicht abgeschnittene Windows Leiste usw. dann liegt das nämlich an Overscan, welches du entweder im TV Menü, der Grafikkarte oder auch beidem abschalten musst. Wie du da vorgehen musst liegt an deiner Grafikkarte/TV und sollte sich im Internet finden lassen.

Ansonsten solltest du dich einlesen ob du bei irgendeinem Eingang des Fernsehers einen PC Modus hast, der regelt solche Probleme in der Regel von alleine. Außerdem sollte man, wenn man keinen PC Modus hat, immer alle Bildverbesserer des Fernsehers abschalten.


----------



## Nix_Los (14. März 2012)

Hallo!

Also Ich sehe den Ganzen Bildschirm und Overscan ist auch ausgeschaltet...

Da ich das Format 1980x1080 benutze und nur ca.80 cm vom Bildschirm weit weg sitze denke ich einfach mal das es daran liegt das ich die Pixel schon fast erkennen kann( Pixel dichte zu groß)

Hast du in diesem Bereich vielleicht Erfahrung? Bin hat jetzt am verzweifeln und habe auch schon dran gedacht einfach ein paar Zoll runter zu gehen, dass das mit der Pixel dichte und der Entfernung wieder passt. ( Hast du für diese Idee eine Empfehlung )

Gruß Nix Los


----------



## tobibo (14. März 2012)

Du hast 32 Zoll bei 1920x1080?
Klar wirkt das Bild da (auch bei 80cm Abstand) unschärfer, da normale PC-Monitore bei 22-24“ die selbe Auflösung  bzw. bei 30“ eine viel höhere, nämlich 2560x1600 haben.

Wenn man zusätzlich noch vorher auf einem Notebook gearbeitet hat (wie ich) dann kommt einem jeder Monotor nochmal unschärfer vor, da die Pixeldichten am NB meist viel höher sind


----------



## Ryle (14. März 2012)

Also wenn du alle Bildverbesserer/Stabilisierer abgeschalten hast und es nicht am Overscan liegt kann es nur noch das Panel sein. Klar ist die Pixeldichte bei einem 32" geringer und man kann je nach Sitzabstand schon minimal Pixel erkennen, deshalb wird aber die Schrift im Normalfall nicht unlesbar.

Ich hab selbst schon Fernseher als Monitor benutzt, aber mich eben auch im vorhinein damit beschäftigt was ich für einen Fernseher für meine Zwecke brauche. Für Monitorbetrieb sollte möglichst ein LG IPS Panel oder ein Sharp UV2A Panel verbaut sein und die Fernsehelektronik mitspielen, sofern man drauf spielen will.

Das hilft dir in deinem Fall nun aber auch nicht weiter, außer du bist bereit dir nen anderen Fernseher zu kaufen. Leider gibt es zu dem Thema nur sehr vereinzelte Threads und die meisten guten Fernseher die für den Monitoreinsatz zu gebrauchen sind, sind inzwischen schwer zu bekommende Auslaufmodelle oder sauteuer.


----------



## tobibo (14. März 2012)

Manchmal/bei  manchen Fersehern kann man auch am PC eine Auflösung auswählen, die gar nicht der nativen des TVs entspricht.

Mein alter TV hat z.B. 1366x768, man kann aber am PC als Auflösung 1920x1080 einstellen.
Daher wird also eine komprimierte Auflösung auf dem Fernseher angezeigt, bzw. dieser interpoliert die höhere auf sein niedriger auflösendes Panel, was dann eben meistens be***** aussieht.
Dieses Phänomen tritt auch bei Beamern auf, wir gesagt aber nur, wenn die native Auflösung nicht der eingestellten entspricht, sprich, wenn dein TV unter 1080p auflöst.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. März 2012)

Das gilt im Grunde auch für den PC-Betrieb:

Chip: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher

Optimaler Abstand für Full-HD-Material & 32 Zoll = *1,20 - 1,59 Meter*.
Sitzt man zu weit weg, können die feinen FULL-HD Details nicht erkannt werden.
Unterschreitet der Betrachter den optimalen Sitzabstand, werden quasi die Bildpunkte sichtbar.

Entfernung von 80 cm ist also viel zu nah.

Mal 120 cm bei 32 Zoll(1080p) als optimal angenommen, wäre für 80 cm Abstand etwa 22 Zoll optimal. 1-2 Zoll kann bestimmt noch nach oben gegangen werden, obwohl ich das für mich persönlich erst mal testen müsste. Gibt ja auch höher als 1920*1080 Pixel aufgelöste Monitore, da geht natürlich größer  .


----------

